# First Winedor



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

So I just wanted to post because I was super excited about my first winedor build. I picked up an open box edgestar 28 for $150 and ordered drawers for it. I cant wait until its all here. I have a 48qt cooledor but it was full and I really wanted to try a winedor for temp control. I hope I picked a good unit to use.....


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Should be nice. Post photos when you have it set up.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I have one and love it! enjoy!


----------



## Es1topgun (Feb 21, 2013)

that is awesome once you get it post pics and let us know how it works for you because ive been looking into lately


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

yeah post a pic when you get a chance love looking at others wineadors.

I to am switching over from a 48 qt cooler to a wineador but I got a Koldfront 28 bottle and am building the drawers myself. If you are getting them from Forrest he has a pretty good rep on his product and after i priced the wood for myself his price is pretty good to. I am just building my own drawers cause I didn't want to wait the time it would take for him to get to my order and I am pretty handy so it will give me something to do.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome. Please post pics when it's done


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats. Defiantly post pics of it. I was looking for a wineador when I came across my new humi. I still have my eye out for one. Then to order drawers from Forrest.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I will def post pics once I get everything going. I didn't order the drawers from Forest....I wound up ordering from Chuck as Chasidor. Hopefully everything turns ok and the quality is the same because Forest's stuff looks so nice. It was hard to pass up the 10% off that Chuck was offering. I ordered a pound of HF beads and planned to do 1/2 on top and 1/2 on bottom will this be adequate? Also will fans be needed for this set-up?


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I considered building everything myself since I have been working with wood since I was little doing custom kitchens and what not with my dad, but I live like 4 hours from my dad right now and that is where all the tools are so I just decided to order the trays and such.....guess I was being a bit lazy on that one :/ haha


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

4 hours is a heck of a drive to build some shelves. After I was done pricing out the wood myself there wasn't a lot of room left for labor so you probably would be spending that in gas if you did make the trip to build them yourself.


----------



## Selias (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a NewAir 28 bottle wineador. Love it and my shelving. It looks quite nice in the dining room


----------



## Chrismd77 (Nov 21, 2012)

Not to hijack the tread but since people were are asking about the shelves I thought I might share what I did. After pricing out drawers I decided to go with the cheapest cedar trays I could find. They work great and after going with kitty little and a hand me down compressor wine frig I finished the project spending very little money. Now filling with cigars is another story


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Chris, I thought the same thing. The trays look very nice and do the job well.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks nice chris. With yours being a unit with a compressor are you running it for temp control. I know everybody always talks about those units sucking the humidity out. Is it working well?


----------



## Chrismd77 (Nov 21, 2012)

The unit is not plugged in. The ambient room temp stays around 70 degrees and the wineador adjusts to that temp. The hottest it gets in that room which is my office is 72 with the doors closed and all the lights on.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Chrismd77 said:


> Not to hijack the tread but since people were are asking about the shelves I thought I might share what I did. After pricing out drawers I decided to go with the cheapest cedar trays I could find. They work great and after going with kitty little and a hand me down compressor wine frig I finished the project spending very little money. Now filling with cigars is another story
> View attachment 43159


Curious about your shelves. They look good. Did you make them or buy them? If bought, where?


----------



## Chrismd77 (Nov 21, 2012)

The metal shelves came with the wine fridge and the cedar trays came from cheap humidors . com. Cant beat them at 10 bucks each.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Well its here. I washed it down once and stuffed it with paper and put baking soda in it to try and get the terrible plastic smell out of it haha. It has been sitting for a few days like that. Still a very strong plastic smell, although from what i have read on here it seems like everybody says not to worry about it too much because once the cedar goes in there and it is seasoned the cedar smell will take over the plastic smell and I will have nothing to worry about. If this isn't true somebody please comment and let me know, I don't want the plastic to go into my cigars!!!!


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Just picked up a koldfront 28 bottle unit myself and should have it this week.

ghe, Thanks for the info on the tray's I think I may be going that route.

My only concern is the metal shelves. The ones that come with my unit have a slight wave to them (to hold the wine bottles in place) so I'm looking for a cheap cedar alternative since all they would be doing is holding up the trays.

Cant wait to get some more updates, I'll be watching closesly since it seems like we're in the same boat.
Good luck!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Smokin'Joe said:


> Just picked up a koldfront 28 bottle unit myself and should have it this week.
> 
> ghe, Thanks for the info on the tray's I think I may be going that route.
> 
> ...


Consider Ebay - you can buy lengths of spanish cedar planking 1/8" or 1/4" thick. Just cut to fit (use the metal shelving as a template), and slide into the groove for the shelves.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

one can supplement with empty cigar boxes as well.
Good luck with the frige. I almost never turn mine on. Says at 65* almost always.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats! I can't wait to move into a bigger place so I can order one already.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Jeepman,

Any updates?


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Not so far....still sitting with the newspaper and baking soda in it because i stinks terribly of plastic and I can't get a nice day outside to take it out and air it out for a while. Also my drawers have not shown up yet so I am kind of stuck right now. I am thinking I will just pick up a few cigar boxes and start to season it here pretty soon. Hopefully 3-5 cigar boxes inside will take away the plastic odor!


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

That's what I'm doing.

I ran the machine a day with nothing in it, second day I threw some cedar in their and the smell is pretty much gone.

Once I get my trays from cheaphumidor, I'm sure the smell will pretty much be done with.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Smokin'Joe said:


> That's what I'm doing.
> 
> I ran the machine a day with nothing in it, second day I threw some cedar in their and the smell is pretty much gone.
> 
> Once I get my trays from cheaphumidor, I'm sure the smell will pretty much be done with.


I cleaned mine out with a sponge then let it run for about a week with nothing in it and the door open then I loaded it up with boxes etc you can't smell the plastic...


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I cleaned mine out with a sponge then let it run for about a week with nothing in it and the door open then I loaded it up with boxes etc you can't smell the plastic...


Do you think it would matter if i ran it with the door closed because I have cats and i don't want them crawling in there and sleeping and getting hair everywhere lol.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Cat urine will get rid of that plastic odor for sure. Maybe use some kitty litter.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> Cat urine will get rid of that plastic odor for sure. Maybe use some kitty litter.


The blue crystals are meant to absorb odors Dan... As you all ready know. 
Letting kitty litter (whether the unit is on or off) sit there will/should help IMO to help balance the effect. What do you have nothing to loose? 
Go on and add as many cigar boxes as you can! 
In fact, use up as much volume as you can. Doubling the ratio of wood vs. plastic material is only gonna get you there faster.
When on the hunt for boxes, do your best to acknowledge what you chose, is truly from Spanish ceder. 
Not all are! And some are just a thin ply sheet. 
I wish you luck brother. And if any questions, please feel free to ask here.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> The blue crystals are meant to absorb odors Dan... As you all ready know.
> Letting kitty litter (whether the unit is on or off) sit there will/should help IMO to help balance the effect. What do you have nothing to loose?
> Go on and add as many cigar boxes as you can!
> In fact, use up as much volume as you can. Doubling the ratio of wood vs. plastic material is only gonna get you there faster.
> ...


I just wish my drawers would show up haha.....I am patiently waiting. I ordered them from Chuck at Chasidor dot com. I am coming into my 3-4 week estimated delivery so I am patiently waiting. I am excited to see them.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Atleast for me I am waiting on my second wineador the first one it seemed like the first 2-3 days I left it on door shut with baking soda inside it helped a bit but when I left the door open for a couple of more days it really did the trick in my opinion.. These are opinions that are expressed by the commentor and all opinion expressed are not definitive... There are far more experienced wineador people than I on this forum Sir, but I am a very opinionated ego maniac that believes world conquest is at hand! I like to give a nice profile so people understand where the opinion is coming from 

I believe however different people have different techniques maybe by the 4th wineador I will be an expert... :ss


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Is it bad that my drawers aren't even in and I'm already filled to the gills in the wineador?

I might need to start scrimping and saving for #2 .
Slippery slope.....


----------



## sychodelix (Mar 20, 2013)

Great looking wineador! I wonder if I could find one with a broken compressor for cheap, since I wouldn't use it with it on anyway.


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

sychodelix said:


> Great looking wineador! I wonder if I could find one with a broken compressor for cheap, since I wouldn't use it with it on anyway.


I see them on CL all the time here in Dallas. I got mine for $25.00. I almost pulled the trigger on a commercial glass front fridge, that was big and beautiful, and broken. No room for it though. It would have looked empty, even with four hundred sticks..


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anybody ordered from Chasidor recently to give me an idea of what kind of turnaround i should expect? I know Forest is running at like 2-3 months right now. I just got the basic non-stained cedar drawers from Chuck.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been thinking about using a winedor......Nice thread


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

alecshawn said:


> I have been thinking about using a winedor......Nice thread


just a fancy cooler with a glass door ( ;


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> just a fancy cooler with a glass door ( ;


Yeah....they just look good. They "belong" in house.....not tucked away like a cooler...


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

All these winedor threads are making me jealous!! They look so sick with the glass doors


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

nola.bell said:


> All these winedor threads are making me jealous!! They look so sick with the glass doors


Don't worry you will have one soon enought haha....and then a second lol


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Well drawers are not here, but I decided to start running it so that I could use it. A few days with the boxes in there and a week of settling it seems to be holding steady and I have put some stuff in it. One thing I have been wondering is I have it set on the lowest setting and I can't seem to get the temp above 60F. Is that normal for this model. I am running it as of right now, I like that the fans keep the air circulated. I will hopefully be posting pics once I get my drawers.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm having the same temp issue. I'll be picking up a ranco temp control unit.

Btw, you have the best avy's! Well done sir.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah if you have a NEWAIR or some of the others, it's always going to cool to a certain point. I've found that to be 5-6 degrees below room temp. Mine holds consistent at 61, and my house is 67. I don't need to run it, but the humidity stays more stable when the unit is on it seems. When I turn my unit off, the humidity dropped a bit.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Stillinger said:


> Yeah if you have a NEWAIR or some of the others, it's always going to cool to a certain point. I've found that to be 5-6 degrees below room temp. Mine holds consistent at 61, and my house is 67. I don't need to run it, but the humidity stays more stable when the unit is on it seems. When I turn my unit off, the humidity dropped a bit.


sounds like the complete opposite as to what mine (Danby Silhouette) does.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Since they're thermoelectric with a peltier and a heatsink, ambient temp is going to always have an effect. That said, even at the lowest setting, you're looking at a 5-8 degree dip from ambient. Some might swing more, others less. It just has to do with the fact that the fan never turns off, so there's always an amount of cooling being done. Most people use these in a climate controlled home and so will add timers to turn the whole thing on at a certain point, for a few minutes, and then turn it off again. 

Those with VinoTemps don't have that luxury since their digital thermostats reset when power is lost. Those with analogs (like the Koldfront model I got) can do that. For the record, if it's climate controlled you really don't NEED to run it. The fan is just there to move humidity around, in that case, and that can be done with a small internal oust fan (or something similar) if you don't have one you can stick on a timer.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Smokin'Joe said:


> I'm having the same temp issue. I'll be picking up a ranco temp control unit.
> 
> Btw, you have the best avy's! Well done sir.


I like the one idea that I saw below about just putting a time on the whole unit. Since my apt is temp controlled there isn't a big need to run it all the time so I will just run it off a timer to get air circulation. I may run it all the time in the summer I am not sure will have to see how well the AC works at my place.

As for the avatars thank you very much, I am lucky to have a gf who lets me use her tits as a cigar holder ;-)


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea, I'll have to look into it a little further before I decide. 
The ranco just seems like a set it and forget it kinda deal which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

@jeepman_su mine is sitting at 60 as well. lol. Haven't bit the bullet on drawers yet. Trying to decide if I shouldn't sell off some to just get a 2nd wineador... Serious internal conflict at the moment. lol.

Have you remedied your temperature issue since getting all set up?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

jeepman_su said:


> As for the avatars thank you very much, I am lucky to have a gf who lets me use her tits as a cigar holder ;-)


seeing is believing. I know, I know, I'm not from Missouri, but I may have had some ancestry there during an ancient period.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Yup temp issue is all fixed. I just used a simple wall timer and only run it a few hours in the morning and night.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

you dont think that just causes temp swings? mine goes from 60 to 73 when i unplug it


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

I put a Temp Controller in mine and it works great. Just turn the thermostat on the fridge down to the lowest temperature and then use the control unit to turn on and off the power. Mine keeps my winador between 66° and 69°.

Check out this link for a description of the unit.

I just mounted mine on the back and drilled a hole for the temperature probe and sealed with silicon.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

That DCU is pretty spendy. I guess it depends on how many cigars you're protecting with it. I think I'd opt for a less expense timed switch just to turn it on/off a couple times a day.

I'm just starting my own wineador build. I grabbed an old Vinotemp 18-bottle from CL for $25 because the family was moving and it wasn't working anymore. It hasn't taken me long to figure out the problem. The internal light came on but the compressor and condenser fan didn't fire up. What does that mean? Most likely the thermostat has shorted out in the closed position (so it will never turn on). Pop open the thermostat, pull out the trusty multimeter, and sure enough there's no circuit in the thermostat. Hop online and find a replacement part for $6 w/S&H. Once that gets here it shouldn't take long to replace the faulty one and then it should be running.

Then I can buy some cedar shelves and boxes!


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

I am in the planning stages of my first wineador and have a question. 

What humidification medium is everyone using?

I am looking at either heartfelt or cigar science bead systems...any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

SigMike said:


> I am in the planning stages of my first wineador and have a question.
> 
> What humidification medium is everyone using?
> 
> I am looking at either heartfelt or cigar science bead systems...any feedback would be appreciated.


I've been running a two month test on Exquisicat unscented kitty litter and I've found that it's been consistently high. Although I haven't touched it in about two months, it's been between 73 and 74% RH, which is no good.

Might be time to buy Heartfelt.


----------

